# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Cantábrica >  Hablemos del río Purón...desde la Sierra del Cuera a...Purón

## jlois

Estaba intentando buscar el lugar más indicado para colocar este tema, ya que mi objetivo inicial era localizar un embalse que figura en muchos mapas con el nombre de Purón, y que al final no es más que una central hidroeléctrica que hoy en día se ha rehabilitado y que se alimenta gracias al caudal desviado mediante una canal, de las aguas de este maravilloso río, que lejos de ser grande en extensión o en longitud, o en volumen, no le resta mérito por el lugar en el que se ubica, por el territorio que transita y por la soledad que lo proteje...entendiendo este argumento desde el punto de vista de quien ha vsito mucha masificación y con ello, mucha degeneración en el cuidado y atención de sus márgenes.
No es el caso, por el singular enclave en el que se halla el río Purón, relativamente cerca de la localidad asturiana de LLanes, pero lo suficientemente alejado como para no ser fácil el acceder al mismo sino es con el propósito de hacerlo...y dejar que el tiempo no sea una cuestión que limite nuestra visita a dicho lugar...

Comencemos pues este pequeño viaje a otro de esos lugares , verdaderos tesoros de este norte español...jejeje.

Después de llegar a la pequeña e idílica localidad de Purón...seguimos un poco más adelante de la misma , hasta encontrarnos con el río Purón, aunque ya antes , en nuestro acercamiento a dicha población ya lo habíamos traido en paralelo a nuestra ruta...lo que ocurre es que es aquí donde podremos estar a su nivel...



Es en este punto, justo al lado de la central de Purón , donde dejaremos el vehículo y comenzaremos nuestra caminata serpenteante siguiendo el curso del río, en busca de su nacimiento o al menos aproximarnos a ello...





Aquí la minicentral y el antiguo edificio ...





Dejando atrás los dos edificios , seguimos esta pista de zahorra...



Por el momento, quizás no os parezca relevante el que halla comenzado este hilo sobre este río, pero espero que una imagen como la siguiente os haga entender el porqué de mi atención sobre él...y es que el agua era sumamente cristalina...una delicia.



Continuando nuestra marcha, dejando a la izquierda de la imagen el río Purón, en el centro la pista de zahorra y en la parte superior derecha...el canal de la central.







Continuaré un poco más tarde con este paseo ...jejeje, pero os quiero dejar un video que he encontrado en internet y que también es bastante explícito a la hora de ensalzar las características del río Purón...




Agradecer a su autor la lograda elaboración del mismo

----------


## FEDE

Precioso río José Luis, ya estoy deseando de ver las demás fotos, muchas gracias por todos estos reportajes que nos estas mostrando del Cantábrico, muchos de estos lugares me los apunto en la agenda por si tengo la suerte de visitarlos algún día.
He intentado subirte la reputación, pero se ve que hace poco que te dí, bueno estoy seguro de que te lo mereces y seguro que mi intención es la de más foreros o cuando menos eso espero.

Recibe un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## JMTrigos

Estas como yo buscando los pequeños, llevo una temporada buscando La Mortera y lo único que he podido encontrar es una captación del canal del Aramo pero a varios kilómetros de donde viene ubicado.
Bonitas fotos.

----------


## jlois

Gracias por lo que me toca, amigo Fede, la mejor recompensa es el compartir con todos vosotros lugares como el que os estoy mostrando, y hacerlo en una página de referencia como es Embalses.net, donde se nos permite desarrollar estos temas en la forma que lo hacemos, intentando que sea del agrado de todos.

Habíamos dejado el paseo en el punto en que el río Purón comenzaba a mostrarnos esas transparencias , própias de unas aguas que bajan libres , totalmente puras, y que al menos por lo poco que yo conozco, están en proceso de albergar una zona ámplia de pesca sin muerte...y eso me hace temer por la integridad salvaje del lugar, aunque la mayoría de los practicantes de dicha actividad a buen seguro cuidarán el entorno...



Cuando realicé esta excursión, el camino de ida hacia la parte superior del río, lo hice primero siguiendo el mismo lateral del cauce y a continuación , ascendiendo hasta el canal, para seguirlo hasta donde pretendía yo encontrar su inicio...



En este punto , decidía dejar la pista de zahorra y...comenzar a "hacer el cabra"...jejeje.



El canal no era demasiado grande pero llevaba una considerable cantidad de agua y ...con bastante fuerza...



En algún punto llegaba a tener casi dos metros de anchura y metro y medio de fondo...aproximadamente...



También , en alguno de los recodos, donde coincidía a la par , canal y río, aunque a diferente altura...os debo confesar que caminar entre la maleza y la pared del canal no era fácil y en más de un momento me pareció bastante arriesgado  por la posibilidad de un resbalón o caida tonta...y sobretodo, caida tonta al canal...







Y después de no muchos problemas para transitar por esa maleza indómita llegué a estas instalaciones de lo que en su día debió de ser una piscifactoría al mismo tiempo de ser el lugar donde se captaba y se capta el agua hacia el canal...



Me doy cuenta el porqué de no colocar en el video imágenes de estas instalaciones por parte de su autor, la verdad, esta todo un tanto ruinoso...

----------


## jlois

No había visto tu mensaje , JMTrigos, y llevas razón...a veces , e incluso en la mayoría de las ocasiones se encuentran unos ríos de singular belleza y con características que pueden competir con las de los grandes...y por supuesto, está el paisaje que los acompaña y en ese aspecto , tenemos la fortuna de contar con innumerables lugares para llenar miles de hilos...la cuestión es tomarnos el tiempo oportuno para disfrutar de dichos lugares.

La planta que en su día albergó una piscifactoría se alimenta por medio de su própio canal...



Y este llega hasta un pequeño azud, donde se hace retener al río Purón y al que no llegué a acercarme, aunque en las imágenes del sigpac se puede llegar a verlo perfectamente...lo cierto es que el río tiene su cabecera aún más arriba , ascendiendo por las faldas de la Sierra del Cuera.




> La Sierra del Cuera esta situada entre Picos de Europa y el mar Cantábrico, es por tanto un magnífico mirador tanto de la accidentada costa del Cantábrico como de los Picos de Europa. Según la época que elijamos para subir a la Sierra del Cuera podemos tener en un lado las montañas de Picos con nieve y en el otro casi en primer plano la zona de Llanes con todas sus calas y el verde de los prados adentrandose en el mar.


http://www.picoseuropa.net/turbina/index.php

Por el acanalamiento llega el agua a esa primera "piscina" y aunque la compuerta lateral se halle cerrada, el agua rebosa por el labio del muro que flanquéa dicha piscina y retorna al río , el cual discurre un poco más abajo...



Y el resto del agua sigue su curso por el canal de abastecimiento de la minicentral de Purón...



Como ya he comentado, las instalaciones presentan un estado lamentable por desuso , abandono...



Por supuesto, mi camino de regreso no lo hice por el canal , sino por el sendero que me llevaría hasta la pista de zahorra...





Y un pequeño puente nos permite cruzar el curso del río...y apreciar la belleza de sus aguas...



En ciertos puntos , las señales que vemos en las piedras romas y el desgaste de las mismas , nos hace pensar en un torrente desbocado cuando se alimenta del deshielo en las montañas cercanas...





Y ya ...regresando al lugar donde se halla la minicentral de Purón...

----------


## jlois

...este es el nuevo edificio que alberga la minicentral...



Y esta es la salida de la minicentral...que cuando yo estuve por la zona, se hallaba en pleno funcionamiento...



Dejando la población de Purón, el río del mismo nombre se hunde en un valle que se confunde entre los bosques tupidos y poblados de mucha vegetación...





Y casi llegando a la carretera general N-634 , nos encontraremos con este puente del ferrocarril que salva el río Purón y su encañonamiento ...









Varios enlaces que considero de gran interés ...

http://www.llanestur.com/quever.htm

http://www.vivirasturias.com/asturia...a-del-cuera/es

http://www.asturias.es/medioambiente...el%20Cuera.pdf

http://www.pueblos-espana.org/asturi.../puron/437885/

----------


## REEGE

Hola Jlois...
Impresionante la caminata que nos has dado por todo ese río Purón que la verdad, parece una zona virgen... y que aguas más cristalinas que tiene!!
Un lugar para perderse y que envidia de poder disfrutar de esa zona norte de España de ésta manera.

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante el trabajo que estás haciendo por toda la zona norte.

Nos estás mostrando unos paisajes preciosos en los que me gustaría perderme una buena temporada.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

